# Jalopnik Writer Sam Smith Pens Cool 30 Years of Audi quattro Story



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Jalopnik editor Sam Smith has penned a thoroughly enjoyable read around this year's 30th anniversary of the Audi quattro system. We highly recommend you head on over to Jalop and check it out.
* Full Story *


----------

